# Frontier SB 1154 Snowblower Rear PTO driven shearbolt question



## hesstom (2 mo ago)

Shearbolt specs per the manual as follows:

Drive shaft 5/16 x 1 3/4 gr.5 - *is actually ¼-20 x 1-1/4*
Driveline M10x1.25x45mm gr8.8 - *is actually 5/16-18 x 2*

In preparation for winter I decided to make sure I have the appropriate
shearbolts and as it turns out the original bolts do not match what the
manual states

Any ideas on this Thanks, Tom


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I have a Meteor Blower and no manual. I just pick up a bag of hardware store variety nuts and bolts and carry them on the tractor. I think they are grade 5. See if you can find the equivalent bolt that your machine calls for at the hardware store and pick up a half dozen.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Pick whatever size fits snugly in the hole. Grade 5.


----------



## boatmoter (Feb 27, 2015)

hesstom said:


> Shearbolt specs per the manual as follows:
> 
> Drive shaft 5/16 x 1 3/4 gr.5 - *is actually ¼-20 x 1-1/4*
> Driveline M10x1.25x45mm gr8.8 - *is actually 5/16-18 x 2*
> ...


in the 60's we used to use regular soft bolts that fit the hole on the bush hog. we just carry extra's with us. use a hardend bolt and it will not shear easily and could break the drive shaft or gearbox, regular cheap soft non-galvanized bolts


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I use galvanized carriage bolts on my post hole auger.....


----------

